# cell service on lagoon



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Currently have tmobile and i get pretty crap if any service on the lagoon middle to south end. Havent really checked north yet.

Any one having good luck out there with any particular carrier? I really need data service if possible so i can hide out from work and remote in if need if emergency


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Verizon is only decent service in south Volusia and North Brevard. ATT and Sprint are worthless.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have ATT and only have 1 to 2 bars in the south the farther north i go the better it comes in. Sounds like Verizon might be the best.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

I have Verizon and service is good anywhere on the Lagoon.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Verizon - no service at Beacon 42 but from ICW east and north to south pretty much full coverage.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I have ATT and have service almost everywhere on the lagoon except beacon 42. There is an art cell tower at the space center


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Lagoonnewb said:


> I have ATT and have service almost everywhere on the lagoon except beacon 42. There is an art cell tower at the space center


Do those of you who have no service at Beacon 42 have iphone X or XS model phones? I have a Samsung and have reception at Beacon 42. The iphone X and XS models have another antenna problem. Not quite the same problem that the iphone IV had, but the problem in this case is one in which the phones show no service when there is a weak signal present.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

T-Mobile is mostly okay from Tiger Shoals north.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought cell providers share towers/signals?? Whatever happened to "roaming"?


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Flats Broke said:


> Do those of you who have no service at Beacon 42 have iphone X or XS model phones? I have a Samsung and have reception at Beacon 42. The iphone X and XS models have another antenna problem. Not quite the same problem that the iphone IV had, but the problem in this case is one in which the phones show no service when there is a weak signal present.


I have an iPhone 8plus, it’s been like that with every phone I’ve had lol just one of those things


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an IPhone and Samsung. Both with Verizon. Some areas one works and the other doesn’t. Some areas neither work. Both better than Sprint and AT&T.


----------

